# Widebody 300ZX twin turbo.....



## yugamu (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's my latest adventure. I went out with a buddy in hopes to get his Car in a magazine.  Here are a few of the shots.  Feel free to comment, critique tell me the cars sucks or you love it.  Just if you look please leave a comment, suggestion or whatever.

1).






2).





3).





4).





5).





6).


----------



## edouble (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn this car is shweeet!!! Love the photos too. #1 would have been better if the name tag was all in focus. A slightly tighter crop on the motion pics would be nice. This car would be great for a rig type of shot.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice photos.  I like the wide body.  I like the hood.  I dont like the piece between the head lights.  Never a fan of bumber that screams... LOOK.. I HAVE A TURBO (or two).  I think the intercooler (and the pipes) should be painted black  .


----------



## yugamu (Aug 21, 2010)

edouble said:


> Damn this car is shweeet!!! Love the photos too. #1 would have been better if the name tag was all in focus. A slightly tighter crop on the motion pics would be nice. This car would be great for a rig type of shot.




I agree about the rig shot.....but unfortunately I don't have a rig.  So, it's car to car for me.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 21, 2010)

Love the car, love the shots.  Great work!


----------



## yugamu (Aug 21, 2010)

DirtyDFeckers said:


> Love the car, love the shots.  Great work!




Thanks a ton Dustin!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 21, 2010)

#4 and #5 are my faves.  #3 is ok; I like the motion shown. Great ride!


----------



## yugamu (Aug 22, 2010)

Mustlovedragons said:


> #4 and #5 are my faves.  #3 is ok; I like the motion shown. Great ride!



Excellent....Thanks a bunch.  #5 and #6 are my personal favorites of the bunch.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, 5 and 6 are very nice...I like the way the motion is portrayed in #6...if the sky had been a little lower on tonal value, it might havs been perfect....still, nice...I LOVE the industrial feel in #5...these are better shots than many people do.


----------



## yugamu (Aug 23, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Yes, 5 and 6 are very nice...I like the way the motion is portrayed in #6...if the sky had been a little lower on tonal value, it might havs been perfect....still, nice...I LOVE the industrial feel in #5...these are better shots than many people do.



Thanks for the comments Derrel..... remember feel free to edit a photo if ya want.  I always like to see other peoples perspectives.  It just gives me more ideas. :blushing:


----------



## score04w (Aug 23, 2010)

needs some new wheels. Chrome is so ugly imo. The shots look pretty good to me.  seems like the last roller would have been a little better if it wasn't as dark.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 23, 2010)

NICE pics, SWEET ride. #4 and 6 were my favorites


----------



## dry3210 (Aug 23, 2010)

And now I miss my Z again.   Nice pics


----------



## yugamu (Aug 24, 2010)

score04w said:


> needs some new wheels. Chrome is so ugly imo. The shots look pretty good to me.  seems like the last roller would have been a little better if it wasn't as dark.



I was after more of a knight rider look.....if you remember or gave ever seen the intro.  Growing up in the 80's, it's one of those memorable TV moments.


----------

